# 219's 2020 Journal!



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Well gents gonna start the 2020 season off with a new and appropriately named journal! Seen a bit of green up today and realized I missed the soil temp cut-off for my pre-em app. So stay tuned photos and updates coming out soon!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Picked up some of that Good Good stuff!!! #milo


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

''Twas the eve before the dethatching! One quick before look. For as the day breaks in the morrow I shall reek havoc on this lawn!

Just assessing this situation for tomorrow's big dethatching job! Super pumped the season is among us gentlemen! It has arrived!!!


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

:lol: let's goooooo! The enthusiasm is contagious! Thou must keep the updates coming!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

bmw said:


> :lol: let's goooooo! The enthusiasm is contagious! Thou must keep the updates coming!


Lmao! It has been said and so it shall be done! Stay tuned tomorrow evening I will have updated all the actions taken on the objective with a full After Action Review!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Game time! Just tuned up the old GM 1000 and woke her *** up from dormancy! She's roaring in excitement!!







Now some before pics:


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Always scary! Man this is a ton of thatch!


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

@Two9tene, is this much thatch typical? I'm brand new to bermuda but I always heard that excessive thatch was often caused by high levels of nitrogen and/or frequent watering. Has that been your experience?

Just over here hoping I won't eventually need to buy a machine for this!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> @Two9tene, is this much thatch typical? I'm brand new to bermuda but I always heard that excessive thatch was often caused by high levels of nitrogen and/or frequent watering. Has that been your experience?
> 
> Just over here hoping I won't eventually need to buy a machine for this!


It's a nominal amount I would say. "Excessive" thatch is really a relevant term. I have conditioned my lawn to grow quite dense. However, the thatch you are seeing is last years stand that went dormant for the winter. My "crown" or thatch layer when it grows in is typically in the centimeters region. I'm mowing sub 1" so it's typical. I would say it's worth the investment regardless. Because however you run your lawn program it's fundamental to dethatch and give the Bermuda some room to grow and spread! I hope this answers your question?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

West side complete! Quick lunch break then on to the East Side! To be followed by a Barrage of Fertilizers, Soil Amendments, and finally some pre-em Prodiamine!


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Two9tene said:


> It's a nominal amount I would say. "Excessive" thatch is really a relevant term. I have conditioned my lawn to grow quite dense. However, the thatch you are seeing is last years stand that went dormant for the winter. My "crown" or thatch layer when it grows in is typically in the centimeters region. I'm mowing sub 1" so it's typical. I would say it's worth the investment regardless. Because however you run your lawn program it's fundamental to dethatch and give the Bermuda some room to grow and spread! I hope this answers your question?


It does! I have a very small lawn-- probably 2k of grass after I get some landscaping projects done-- so I'm hoping to keep dethatching manual. But we will just have to see how much my back can take.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Which "cartridge" are you using in the sunjoe? and what's the HOC on the scalp?


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

I love my Sunjoe. It's such a cheap machine and does exactly what I need it too every spring


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> I love my Sunjoe. It's such a cheap machine and does exactly what I need it too every spring


same.

I have a friend that found a bluebird dethatcher on craiglist. he has quite a large lawn and i brought my sunjoe to help dethatch his lawn last year. It was performing about equally as the bluebird.

I was curious which cartridge he was using because this is the first year i've used it on reel cut lawn. I sharpened the blades on the "verticutter" attachement and not sure if i want to use that to dethatch or use the tines.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Kicker said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> > I love my Sunjoe. It's such a cheap machine and does exactly what I need it too every spring
> ...


I always use the verticutter attachment and rip the turf to shreds on the -10 setting to aid in spring scalp. I've never used the dethatch attachment with any success in that regard


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > Thor865 said:
> ...


I've used it with some success but, like you i've typically used the verticutter attachment.

I did use the tines on a section of st. augustine i wanted to be bermuda, worked like a champ. ripped up all the st aug and was left with bare dirt that the bermuda filled in pretty rapidly.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Kicker said:


> Which "cartridge" are you using in the sunjoe? and what's the HOC on the scalp?


I used the Tines cartridge. Tried the vertical tee last year for the spring scalp and it took more sand than thatch. So I'm sticking to the tines for the spring scalps from here on. HOC is .68" for the now.


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

I scalped with my rotary last week. I'll have to wait until all of the rain passes before I bust out my Sunjoe as well. 
Can't wait to see how your lawn turns out. 
Keep up the good work brother.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

So I scalped the West side even lower, second pass today at ~.35" with the GM 1000. Dethatched the Eastside, threw down RGS, AIR8, Humic 12, and Microgreen 0-0-2, with some laser marker! Lol

















I also received some packages that, well they completed my Lawn Toy Collection and preparation for the remainder of the season! I feel like a kid in a candy store!





By the way I assembled that rotary in less than 5 minutes! Well worth the now cheaper $255 on amazon!!!!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Looking forward to following you this season!


----------



## dallas_cajun12 (Apr 27, 2019)

Awesome work man! Keep the updates coming


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Epic way to start the morning!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

dallas_cajun12 said:


> Awesome work man! Keep the updates coming


Thanks brother!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Got a break in the water falling from the heavens and broke out the Sheeva GM1000 for a little charity mowe!





Not too much for a charity mowe!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Got the Aerator last night! Gonna be a heck of a day I think! Updates coming...


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

@Two9tene, looking good already man! Can't wait for the warmer temperatures and the green up. I have (2) lawn journals this year, BakerGreenLawnMaker-St Augustine and BakerGreenLawnMaker-Royal Zoysia. I'm really excited about the Zoysia I just put out some X-Soil from Carbon Earth and hope to maintain a HOC of .5-1" this season, the shade in the backyard could determine otherwise. Best of luck this season and I look forward to your journal.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> Epic way to start the morning!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> Always scary! Man this is a ton of thatch!


What setting on the sunjoe do you use? I love mine, but always curious which setting would be ideal...

Looking great as usual my man!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > Always scary! Man this is a ton of thatch!
> ...


Dropped it all the way -10 I believe is the mark.

Thanks brother!!!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Cut then Aerated and then Cut again and threw down some Milo!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Quick cut early this morning to knock off the dew and clean her up a bit. Got about 85-90% green up almost time for the first T-nex app. Gonna spruce up the live edges later today and clean out the beds!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Just arrived! Gonna install later today.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Threw down some diamonds, haven't done in a long time! Not too bad I think.













Cleaned up the rocks and edges on the west side island:













And finally, Installed the 2020 TLF Giveaway Eley Reel!

Took about 15-20 minutes to install super easy and straight forward instructions! Thanks again TLF Team!!!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Feeling funny!


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

PokeGrande said:


> Looking good!


Thanks Poke! Can't hold a candle to your lawn but I will gladly take a compliment from you my sir! Lmao


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Wait, was that one of your neighbors talking trash about your lawn and if you put a sign on it? LOL


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Quick cut late this afternoon. Had a cold front come through think it might have stunted the growth a little bit! But oh well! Almost all filled in!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Wait, was that one of your neighbors talking trash about your lawn and if you put a sign on it? LOL


Lmao!!! 😂😂😂😂🤣


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Yard looks great @Two9tene what Type of rocks did you put on top of the weed barrier? Thanks


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

joerob2211 said:


> Yard looks great @Two9tene what Type of rocks did you put on top of the weed barrier? Thanks


By the Mailbox I put Black Mexican RiverStones. Up by the fence I put cheap black volcanic rock. Way more cost effective.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Looking Awesome!!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Observed the 1/3 rule and the neighbor hooked me up with some sweet aerial photos! (Pre-cut)


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Cut it two ways still at .48" HOC (attempted checkerboard!) and applied first split app of T-Nex PGR and Chelated Iron!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Quick cut the other day! Have had some abnormally cold temps here in SW OK?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Quick cut @ .48" HOC (Pre-Storm Activities) she got hit hard with these cold fronts. Got a couple of spots that went dormant a little.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Irrigated manually for the first time this season ! Temps about to hit high 90's tomorrow!


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

How's that lawn going man? It's been a little while.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> How's that lawn going man? It's been a little while.


Agreed... I was excited to see an update and just found you asking the same question I had (No offense @FlaDave). :lol:


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> > How's that lawn going man? It's been a little while.
> ...


None taken, hoping all is well. Future lotm right here.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Update?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Hey gents! Sorry life has been a bit hectic and haven't had an opportunity to update the journal. Nonetheless, she is doing just fine! 🤔
I have hit two apps of T-nex and a host of other products thus far. Have had a bit of a struggle with seed heads this season for some reason. Also, that trouble spot near the road is acting up per usual.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Good to hear from you! I hope you all are doing well. The lawn is looking GREAT as usual!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I I have neglected, not only my people, but my lawn as well!

Totally broke the 1/3 rule! Lmao


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> Good to hear from you! I hope you all are doing well. The lawn is looking GREAT as usual!


Thanks brother. The pace of life is picking back up and it's hard to keep up with the journal and lawn simultaneously. Hopefully I will be getting the opportunity to post a little bit more!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)




----------

